# Greddy Twin Turbo



## wick350z (Nov 7, 2003)

Thinking of getting the Greddy. Has anybody heard of any bad press or a better system?


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

I am always into turbos but for the 350z I would decline to put a turbo on the car...because the car has an aluminum block, it is not wise to push the car at full boost....I am getting the ATI Procharger instead...It is a better decision....at 7psi...with the certain mods...you can push 389RWHP...which is AMAZING...The ATI procharger has been dynoed over and over..and it is much better than the Greddy twin turbo.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

cawest said:


> *I am always into turbos but for the 350z I would decline to put a turbo on the car...because the car has an aluminum block, it is not wise to push the car at full boost....I am getting the ATI Procharger instead...It is a better decision....at 7psi...with the certain mods...you can push 389RWHP...which is AMAZING...The ATI procharger has been dynoed over and over..and it is much better than the Greddy twin turbo. *


ATI Prochargers do not come with a warrenty besides I heard of a few motors that broke because of it (running lean). I really doubt 389rwhp on that Procharger? Can you post a dyno chart of that run?


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

I can search for the dyno n post it up...and yes there have been a couple motors blown...but once in a while it will happen to anything you put...ie..turbo, supercharger, procharger


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

cawest said:


> *I can search for the dyno n post it up...and yes there have been a couple motors blown...but once in a while it will happen to anything you put...ie..turbo, supercharger, procharger *


Thanks. I talked to Stillen and they said that the Procharger has no warrenty and that a few of their customers that bought that kit have had their engines replaced.  Stillen also said that their super charger come with a warrenty and not one has blown on a customers car. I have yet to hear about this and they claim that their Super Charger makes more power as well? I would like to see their dyno and why I asked if you could find the Prochargers dyno.


----------



## wick350z (Nov 7, 2003)

what does an aluminum block have to do with putting a turbo on the 350 as compared to the procharger?


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

I got some specs on it at the SEMA show... here is a link with some pics and specs.

http://www.hpautoworks.com/gr35twtukit.html


----------



## wick350z (Nov 7, 2003)

Didn't the old 300zx Twin Turbo have an aluminum block? As well as the 911?


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

I am saying that the aluminum block cannot hold that much...for example, the motor's that were blown (due to the procharger) was due to the car owners pushing the psi past 18 (i believe)..Aluminum blocks are capable of having massive amounts of HP, but will break down a lot more faster than an iron block. Its just stupid to put a 350z having more than 450rwhp


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

also in response to the 300zx...they had an iron block with aluminum head


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

Spongerider said:


> Thanks. I talked to Stillen and they said that the Procharger has no warrenty and that a few of their customers that bought that kit have had their engines replaced.  Stillen also said that their super charger come with a warrenty and not one has blown on a customers car. I have yet to hear about this and they claim that their Super Charger makes more power as well? I would like to see their dyno and why I asked if you could find the Prochargers dyno.



Of course stillen is going to say that they have no warranty...but ATI does have 2 different types of warranty...There is a 1 year warranty and a 3 year warranty...Also..there has only been 3 engines that have blown up/replaced because the people/idiots driving with the procharger pushed up the PSI too high...Its the people's fault..I am still looking for the dyno results i saw last..but once i find em..i will surely post it up...u can see anotha car that has 380rwhp in the magazine using the ATI procharger...
According to Stillens' supercharger...BLAH i think Stillen are :loser:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

I am anxiously awaiting the release of the Dream Works water cooled super charger. Best piece ive seen so far in my opinoin.

full dealer warranty and install too!

:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: 

(i like fluffy)


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

I can't wait till my car gets done...2 more weeks..then tunning

:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: 

afta the dance.. its off to
:cheers:


----------



## [email protected]rmance (Oct 27, 2003)

cawest said:


> I can't wait till my car gets done...2 more weeks..then tunning
> 
> :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:
> 
> ...


i hope you tune it before you blow any pistons


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

the 350z is such a pain in the ass to work on...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

theyare putting a 14" Stop Tech kit on our car rite now. Ive been taking pictures of the process.

Have a thread going on my350z.com

http://my350z.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=50009


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

cawest said:


> the 350z is such a pain in the ass to work on...


Not when you compare it to the Z32 (PITA!).


----------



## wick350z (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm still a little confused about the different ways in which the turbo, supercharger, or procharger affect the 350z's aluminum block. From what I understand boost is boost and if the boost is controllable and you maintain your sanity and don't overboost, how can one system be more detrimental than the other. Let's say for instance if all three systems where set at 5.7 psi, would one generate more problems for the block compared to the others? Of course if one was set at 18psi and the others were set at a lower rate the sytems with the lower psi will be less harmfull to your car.


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

wick...lets put it like this...

you know the difference between supercharger and turbo??correct??
if not; here is a quick brief explanation...turbo needs time to spool...while superchargers don't need the spooling time...turbo's are greater in the higher RPM and superchargers are for lower RPM...Its really all comes down to what you want in your car...I consider it preference...but total output...from stats and dyno's from different companies and people...the Procharger has a higher HP than the greddy twin turbo and stillen's supercharger at the same PSI...

I am not into the 1/4 mile races...more of a drifter...


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

just don't be a stupid person driving around and thinking your a bad ass when u pull up next to someone and crank up the PSI just to win...thatz really the stupidest thing u can do..


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Not so much the aluminum block that is an issue so much as it is an open deck engine as opposed to closed deck. ATI warranty's the supercharger not the motor Stillen warranty's both. I would wait 6 months after the turbo kits comes out and to see reliablity issues before jumping in the lake head first going FI. There are quite a few kits on their way out. The issue with ATI seems to be a tuning issue. Some speculate a design flaw but there haven't been an issue with people that tune it them selves only with installers. So who knows. I would just wait and see what comes out and it's reliablity.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Turbo's are generally easier on engines then super chargers.

From the moment you touch the throttle, rather turn on the car the super charger is making boost (unless it is the Vortek SC). Turbo's wont until you pass the set RPM then they will begin to spool.

Also, a SC forces air into the intake manifold. Turbo's work off the exhaust manifold. 

Turbochargers use the exhaust flow from the engine to spin a turbine, which in turn spins an air pump. The turbine in the turbocharger spins at speeds of up to 150,000 rotations per minute (rpm) -- that's about 30 times faster than most car engines can go. And since it is hooked up to the exhaust, the temperatures in the turbine are also very high. 

In a supercharger, there is a belt that connects directly to the engine. It gets its power the same way that the water pump or alternator does. A turbocharger, on the other hand, gets its power from the exhaust stream. The exhaust runs through a turbine, which in turn spins the compressor.


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

i try n be brief..hahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

I type fast.


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

heres my plan u guys do all the leg work and ill copy...  nah but seriouslly i dont wanna rush and i havent heard that many good things yet... too many kits and too many people rushing


----------



## Alphatuning.com (Nov 12, 2003)

*GReddy for sure*

Greddy kits are great for modest power gains, I have been a part of a supra with a GReddy kit and it was great, honda/acura greddy kits are great. Prochargers rob power to make power by using the belt system, once you have experienced the turbo power, (greddy also has very minimal turbo lag) you wont even consider a pro/supercharger. Also GReddy has a great base for upgrading, standalone Fuel management systems are always going to give you optimum performance, with a good tuner.

I say go with the GReddy twin turbo kit, and then come give me a lift.


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

turbo turbo turbo..blah...who cares now-a-days...as long as u go fast...right??


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

greddy kit is expensive...and doesnt come with a intercooler......supercharger is cheaper..... all i want is a 12 second Z... its my only car...and does greddy warranty anything??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

RED350Z said:


> greddy kit is expensive...and doesnt come with a intercooler......supercharger is cheaper..... all i want is a 12 second Z... its my only car...and does greddy warranty anything??


Its all about the dream works SC. water cooled. dealer warranty and install.. :thumbup:


----------



## wick350z (Nov 7, 2003)

The Greddy kit does come with an intercooler, however some stores have been selling the kit without it for cheaper. I guess that is the marketing strategy to make consumers think they are getting a better deal. So compare prices before you make a commitment.


----------



## wick350z (Nov 7, 2003)

Any pics or info on the Dream Works SC? Or a web site where I can check it out?


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

jason...i shall buy all 3 and see what i can do...


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

*!Power Enterprise (Japan) Twin Turbo Kit for the Z33 (350Z)!*

Twin Turbo Kit for the 350Z (Z33). 350HP with Stock ECU, 420HP @ .5Bar and potential of 500+ HP with proper modification.



They use IHI Turbos - best in the industry and have been dyno proven.

(edited)

Thanks for your time,
G Pawelec


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

when tony used to work over at Jotech in Tx, he built a 350ZTT. here's the link, but you have to register to view it.
http://www.my350z.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48133


----------



## ted02rs (Jan 18, 2004)

cawest said:


> I am saying that the aluminum block cannot hold that much...for example, the motor's that were blown (due to the procharger) was due to the car owners pushing the psi past 18 (i believe)..Aluminum blocks are capable of having massive amounts of HP, but will break down a lot more faster than an iron block. Its just stupid to put a 350z having more than 450rwhp


all that needs to be said hear is sr20drt, rb26drtt these eng. have been desined for boost the z's wasnt, but if proper block prep. is done oh what fun


----------



## TheSpeedFactor (Feb 19, 2004)

my own personal experiences and opinion is in favor of turbo chargers. The Super charger looks promising however for a car that seems to be designed for highway fun a SC would likely run out of breath pretty quick. With turbos you have alot more control, run 5 psi or 30 psi. all you need is a nice MBC and you are all set. As far as the Greddy TT kit. not a big fan of emanage and not a big fan of profec eo1. as far as the turbo's mitsu 18g's arent exactly the cream of the crop. 20g lag with 16g power, no thanks. ok not a fan of greddy in general  Give me garrets anyday.
IHI-my experiences with our WRX's and STI's i am not too big a fan. 

As far as the aluminum block, the technology is used for weight reduction. It has been used for decades, big block v8's, most nissan performance motors etc.... so obvisouly they know a little something about boosting them. 
My question would be, whats the stock compression on a 350? forged pistons and/or rods? what kind of heads? if you check out the general section you will see why all the novice questions. 

I will say this the linear power band of a NA car like a Z is nice. but nothing and i mean nothing can compare to the ass kicking power of a turbo setup. 
AMEN

Thanks for the space.


----------



## Alphatuning.com (Nov 12, 2003)

GReddy makes some very high quality Turbo kits


----------



## TheSpeedFactor (Feb 19, 2004)

Alphatuning.com said:


> GReddy makes some very high quality Turbo kits


 :thumbdwn:


----------



## ZboOst350 (Mar 15, 2004)

The stock compression on a 350Z is 10.5:1 it's really way up there. What I'm gonna do to mine is cusomize the pistons and rods and take it down to about an 8.8:1 ratio, and boost it from there, that way I can take the boost way up. But it's just a matter of which boost I wanna get, I'm trying to decide between the GReedy TT or the procharger. and which one would work best on the street, I'm still doing my research, but I think I'm leaning towdards the GReedy, it seems to work the best for street purposes, and you can control it to where you want when you want it to come on, etc... Anyone got any subjestions??


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

wick350z said:


> I'm still a little confused about the different ways in which the turbo, supercharger, or procharger affect the 350z's aluminum block. From what I understand boost is boost and if the boost is controllable and you maintain your sanity and don't overboost, how can one system be more detrimental than the other. Let's say for instance if all three systems where set at 5.7 psi, would one generate more problems for the block compared to the others? Of course if one was set at 18psi and the others were set at a lower rate the sytems with the lower psi will be less harmfull to your car.



You guys do of course understand that psi is only the pressure exherted by the air in the intake? right? PSI doesn't matter it is the # of cfm pushed through at that psi, by whatever compressor you are using.

I don't know much about this ATI procharcher or whatever, but if it is a centrifugal type supercharger it will "spool" up just like a turbo, because the amount of boost pumped is proportionate to the engine rpm... And if it is a roots type blower then it is a terribly inefficient system.

PSI will not blow a motor, CFM will.... If You mounted a single t25 onto a z-car you could run 20psi all day and not blow anything up, because there are only something on the order of 300cfm flowing.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Have known what a supercharger and turbo are for a long time. What's a procharger people? Maybe just a supercharger with a different name?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

UofLsentra said:


> Have known what a supercharger and turbo are for a long time. What's a procharger people? Maybe just a supercharger with a different name?



Procharger is the name of the company that makes the centrifugal supercharger kit for the Zs.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

Harris said:


> Procharger is the name of the company that makes the centrifugal supercharger kit for the Zs.



Centrifugal there you go, the issue of spoolup is out.... If I were spending the cash I would build a custom setup with manifolds by SFP, and order up some smallish maybe gt-28 turbo's from turbonetics.

Unless of course the issue of a green sticker were involved, then I would go with the Greedy kit.

Superchargers should really only be used when a turbo system is unavailable or when the operator doesn't know enough about how to run a decent tuning system.

Turbo all the way... WAAAAY more flexible.


----------



## IGOTTAZ (Sep 24, 2004)

*We will see...*

Greddy twin trubos. I've seen reports of 340 whp out of the box and 405 Tuned.

Because superchargers use up some of that precious horsepower from the flywheel, I've only seen claims of 80+ whp. That would bring a stock 350z up to about 300whp.

We'll soon find out.


----------



## BurningInH20 (Jan 28, 2004)

IGOTTAZ said:


> Greddy twin trubos. I've seen reports of 340 whp out of the box and 405 Tuned.
> 
> Because superchargers use up some of that precious horsepower from the flywheel, I've only seen claims of 80+ whp. That would bring a stock 350z up to about 300whp.
> 
> We'll soon find out.


If you'r only making 220whp with your Z, somethings wrong. And yes, almost any SC is gonna make less power than a twin turbo set up. SC's make "low" boost, usually somewhere in the neighborhood of 5-8psi depending on application. The main reason they're such a good choice for the 350 is actually due to their use of "prescious horsepower." The Z has plenty of low-end torque, but 9 out of 10 complaints regard that it feels empty towards the top end, which i can sympathize with. Since the SC's boost increases with engine speed, it can serve as the perfect compliment to the VQ. Couple this to a more affordable price, DIY installation, not to mention the fact that it's much less invasive to the vehicle, and it adds up to a very attractive option.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Its all about the dream works SC. water cooled. dealer warranty and install.. :thumbup:


Dream works is nothing but a dream. It is never going to happen I keep seeing their ads but odd thing nothing has come from it and nothing ever will.


----------



## bmyers4321 (Oct 25, 2004)

alright i was watchin the old tube and on spike tvs power block they did a special on the stillen super charged and the greddy turbo charged z and the turbo was better. they had like and exhaust header and turbo on it and they said 350 horse. then the super chager was low 300hp range so i would go with the turbo anyday.


----------



## FLI350z (Oct 29, 2004)

I dont know if you guys know about thsi company but they prett much make one of the most bad ass turbo kits around for 350z the APS twin turbo setup http://www.aps-wrx.com/350z/350z.htm They post dyno results and everything and they have movie clips you can watch of it on the dyno
Ryan


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

FWIW the JWT TT kit is going to be VERY nice, check out their site. Due out early 2005 and is actually pending carb approval. They are using turbo's that will support about 530 HP yet will still be VERY linear and lag free.


----------

